
Tesla Doesn’t Even Have a Model 3 Beta Prototype Yet - SQL2219
http://blog.caranddriver.com/tesla-doesnt-even-have-a-model-3-beta-prototype-yet/
======
DrScump
Note that this is their _beta_ prototype; there was a functional (first,
"alpha") prototype a year ago.

"Tesla showed the Model 3 at an event on March 31, 2016. There were three cars
on stage, two of which were actually drivable..."

